# New tank layout



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

here its is, what do you think?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Mr. Oscar - why hello!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks nice.

I could never keep plants in w/ my oscar







he tore them up too bad.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Haha your oscar is funny..is that white gravel you have? You should mix black with it..if you have all white poop is gonna show up good..


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looks good


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Thats a good shot of the oscar to see how thick he is.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

how thick is he??


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

looks good


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

nice setup


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nice lookin tank and O, what type is that?


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

nice


----------

